# Adult Dachshund looking for new home



## Alexwithbroken heart (May 1, 2017)

Hi, please don't judge me lightly.
With a broken heart I'm looking for a new home for my 8 years old (9 in June this year) smoothie black miniature dachshund.
He is my baby and I love him to bits but due to my recent divorce I feel like it would be best for Pedro to find a new home. I can't watch him suffer anymore. I'm alone, with no help to look after him when I'm going to work, his separation anxiety is very difficult to witness.
I've tried behaviour specialist visits at local vets but no improvement at all, he is too old.
All what he needs it's a quiet home with someone all the time at home (preferably a mature lady, as it takes him a bit longer to trust men), I think he would be a great companion for another small dog as I never seen him aggressive towards other dogs.
Although he can be a Bit overexcited around small children.
MicroChipped.
He is not neutered,well toilet trained, but may have some accidents under very stressful situation.
He is just a typical dachshund:
Very loving, loyal, sofa and blanket lover, he was never ill (touch wood) a tiny bit overweight, not even one grey hair, stubborn etc
It would be ideal if he could find a new "mum" who had dachshund in the past and understand their nature.
Slow introduction to the new home would be ideal to minimise the stress.
Please believe me, I'm trying to cope with the situation for almost a year now but it's getting more and more difficult , Pedro looks more unhappy and stressed.
All my friends have cats or small children or working full time or dog allergies etc and my ex mother in-law (who used to help me in the past) is not interested anymore
I hope that Pedro will find a new loving home as he can give so much love ❤
Please contact me if you think you can love Pedro
We live in Derby


----------



## Alexwithbroken heart (May 1, 2017)

.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Alexwithbroken heart said:


> Hi, please don't judge me lightly.
> With a broken heart I'm looking for a new home for my 8 years old (9 in June this year) smoothie black miniature dachshund.
> He is my baby and I love him to bits but due to my recent divorce I feel like it would be best for Pedro to find a new home. I can't watch him suffer anymore. I'm alone, with no help to look after him when I'm going to work, his separation anxiety is very difficult to witness.
> I've tried behaviour specialist visits at local vets but no improvement at all, he is too old.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that you are having to look for a new home for him. Have you thought of looking to see if there are any people who do dog sitting in their own homes in your area and how much it is if there are. That may even be a solution if its affordable and you can find a lady dog sitter. There may even be a possibility that there may be someone who has lost a dog and they may feel that they are too old or cant afford to keep a dog of their own, who would perhaps dog sit for you and enjoy his company at the same time, you never know it may be worth exploring, I often speak to older people and they often fuss my dogs and say I would love one but I'm too old now to take one on or have one myself, or cant afford to look after one, may be if you ask around someone may know such as person.

Only other suggestion would be to contact dachshund breed rescue, every breed has its own rescue and welfare organisation, usually run by volunteers who know and love the breed and have the breed themselves, they are usually very careful about where dogs are rehomed, and ensure that a dog is matched with the right owner. Sometimes they even operate waiting lists for people who want to adopt and when they apply there is none in rescue or none suitable. It would be certainly worth talking to Dachshund rescue and see if they can assist you with the rehoming if that what you have to do. That way it would be a lot safer then just putting him on the internet.
I got 3 of the six dogs I have had over the years from a breed rescue, and they did home checks and were very thorough before they would let me rehome a dog.

You can find the various breed rescues and contact details on the links below.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/Default.aspx?breed=1012

You can read more about dachund rescue and what they do on here
http://www.dachshundrescue.org.uk/


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, please contact Dachshund rescue. I got my older girl from them, she's a real sweetheart. They are so committed to finding the right home too.
I really wish I could take him but can't cope with more that 2 , also have a cat and unspayed girl , , and though not working do have to go out sometimes.
http://www.dachshundclub.co.uk/Pages/DachshundRescue.aspx

If you're on Facebook join the Dachshunds needing Homes page.


----------



## Spencerbh (May 6, 2017)

Alexwithbroken heart said:


> Hi, please don't judge me lightly.
> With a broken heart I'm looking for a new home for my 8 years old (9 in June this year) smoothie black miniature dachshund.
> He is my baby and I love him to bits but due to my recent divorce I feel like it would be best for Pedro to find a new home. I can't watch him suffer anymore. I'm alone, with no help to look after him when I'm going to work, his separation anxiety is very difficult to witness.
> I've tried behaviour specialist visits at local vets but no improvement at all, he is too old.
> ...


Hi Alex, Have you tried wwwborrowmydoggy ? Matches time strapped owners with free dog walkers.


----------



## Alexwithbroken heart (May 1, 2017)

Hi
Yes, I looked into it but usually people are looking for a nice cuddly dogs for fun. My dog just need a quiet home and stability, he hates changes.
I know he suffers now 
Dachshunds are different than most of dog breeds
I know him well and 
I m looking for something better for him.
And it would be difficult to find that person who leaves close to me and is able to look after him exactly when I need 
But thanks


----------



## Alexwithbroken heart (May 1, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you are having to look for a new home for him. Have you thought of looking to see if there are any people who do dog sitting in their own homes in your area and how much it is if there are. That may even be a solution if its affordable and you can find a lady dog sitter. There may even be a possibility that there may be someone who has lost a dog and they may feel that they are too old or cant afford to keep a dog of their own, who would perhaps dog sit for you and enjoy his company at the same time, you never know it may be worth exploring, I often speak to older people and they often fuss my dogs and say I would love one but I'm too old now to take one on or have one myself, or cant afford to look after one, may be if you ask around someone may know such as person.
> 
> Only other suggestion would be to contact dachshund breed rescue, every breed has its own rescue and welfare organisation, usually run by volunteers who know and love the breed and have the breed themselves, they are usually very careful about where dogs are rehomed, and ensure that a dog is matched with the right owner. Sometimes they even operate waiting lists for people who want to adopt and when they apply there is none in rescue or none suitable. It would be certainly worth talking to Dachshund rescue and see if they can assist you with the rehoming if that what you have to do. That way it would be a lot safer then just putting him on the internet.
> I got 3 of the six dogs I have had over the years from a breed rescue, and they did home checks and were very thorough before they would let me rehome a dog.
> ...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry Alex, I really think the breed rescue would be best as Pedro will then go to a foster home and people will then be vetted before they adopt him, I foster and wish I could help but I am in Hertfordshire, if you do not go down that route please make sure you vet and check his new owners.x


----------



## Alexwithbroken heart (May 1, 2017)

Hi Sue
Thanks for understanding 
I can assure you that I would never give Pedro to someone I don't trust 
That is why I m struggling in this situation for a year now.
I really would like to avoid that fostering stage and moving him from home to home.
I hope that maybe I will find someone locally so I will be able to watch him settle slowly 
I hate myself for even considering to give him away but I know deep down that it could be better for him.
I'm really devastated


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Fostering isn't that bad and they are people that understand and love the breed, I have many times kept my fosters for months until the right person comes along, hence the two at the bottom of my page who never moved out, don't hate yourself you are putting Pedro before your feelings, I wish you the very best of luck with whatever you decide keep us updated.x


----------

